

Ask HN: Anyone Can Name a WiMax USB Dongle that works with Ubuntu 10.04? - tzury


======
oneguynick
Better luck to get a WiMax phone (Evo 4G) or an old Nokia n810 and share it
out. WiMAX drivers for dongles are much like winmodems right now. Heck, lots
don't work with MacOS either

------
lsc
are you in the south bay? I've got a CLEAR brand wimax dongle I got pas part
of the CLEAR beta a long time ago. paid $50 Never even plugged it in to a
computer, though I meant to. If you wanna meet me at the hacker dojo some time
I'll let you try it out.

Failing that, last time I was at a tradeshow, clear had a 3g/wimax combo
'mifi' type thing... e.g it allowed you to connect via wifi to the 3g/wimax
modem.

